# Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update, UPDATE, UPDATE! Neue Lücke 02.02.



## Research (21. Januar 2015)

*Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update, UPDATE, UPDATE! Neue Lücke 02.02.*

Hallo Freunde geschlossener Software,

es wurde, mal wieder, bekannt das Adobe Flash eine Zero-Day hat. (Sicherheitslücke ohne Patch und Wissen vom Hersteller-> kein Patch und alle angreifbar.)
Betroffen sind Windowssysteme, XP und 7, mit Adobe Flash im Browser.


*Seit wann wird angegriffen?*

Unbekannt, aber es läuft wohl schon ein paar Tage(Wochen?)


*Wer hat den Schließmuskel weit offen, für Angriffe?**



> - Windows XP, IE6 to 9 obviously. Flash 16.0.0.257
> 
> - Windows 7, IE8 , Flash 16.0.0.257 :
> UA : Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE  8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET  CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0)





> - Win 8 IE10 with Windows8-RT-KB3008925-x86 (Flash 16.0.0.235) -
> UA : Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.2; Trident/6.0)




Die Lücke ist wohl auch in allen älteren Flash-Versionen enthalten.


*Update unten.

*Sicher sind, noch, UPDATE 22.01. #2!!!!*

[QUOTE][U][B]Safe :[/B][/U]
- Win 8.1 full updated : the bullet is not fired but a smaller landing  and a flash which is (to be confirmed) CVE-2014-0322 helper I think.
UA : Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.3; Trident/7.0; rv:11.0) like Gecko[/QUOTE]


> - Chrome : They are not firing that bullet
> UA: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/39.0.2171.99 Safari/537.36



Wer darf sich falsch-sicher fühlen:
Unix, Linux, MAC, Androide, die oben genannten 





> Sicher sind, noch,


, dort setzte das Kit andere Exploits ein, es wird da wohl sehr schnell ein fix kommen. Also, der Fix der Angler den richtigen Exploit einsetzen lässt.
Adobe wird sich wie üblich ein paar Tage Zeit lassen ein paar Tage für einen Patch brauchen..


*Wie wird angegriffen:*

Über ein Exploide-Kit namens:


> Angler EK


Dieses findet man auf präparierten Webseiten. Dort macht es einen PEN-Test für Arme (PEN-Test: Penetrations-Test bei dem aus verschiedenen Vektoren angegriffen wird um vulnerabilitäten zu finden und ein System zu kompromittieren). In der aktualisierten Version wird es dann den Flashplayer angegriffen.
Dies wird, wohl (Vermutung!) auch wieder über Werbung gehen.


*Was macht es? Update 22.01. #2!!!*

Schweigen. Wohl das Übliche: Systemrechte als Admin erschleichen. Direkt oder indirekt.


*Ich will aber Flash!*



> As I want to thanks them for their Trust, I will shamelessly tell you that I tested it against the free version of Malwarebytes Anti Exploit (a product from one of my customer). They stopped it. Well done !



Malwarebytes hat ein Anti Exploit, auch in der freien Version, welches den Angriff abwehrt.
https://www.malwarebytes.org/antiexploit/

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Update 22.01.


> Windows XP, Firefox 35, Flash 16.0.0.287 Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1; rv:35.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/35.0





> Windows XP, IE6 to 8 obviously. Flash 16.0.0.257





> Windows XP, IE6 to 8 Flash 16.0.0.287 - 2015-01-22


Sind nun auch als verwundbar befunden.

___________________________________________________________________
 Update 22.01. #2

Nun ist nur noch Chrome unter

*Safe :*



> - Chrome : They are not firing that bullet
> UA: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/39.0.2171.99 Safari/537.36


sicher.

Alle anderen Systeme sind angreifbar. Adminrechte werden erschlichen.

*DAS UPDATE VON ADOBE, AM 21.01., HILFT NICHT!*

Heise empfiehlt den Flashplayer bis auf weiteres zu deinstallieren. Dem schließe ich mich an.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
  Update 24.01. #2

Adobe Security Bulletin
Adbo ist, wie erwartet wohl erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche mit einem Fix fertig.




> Adobe expects to have a patch available for CVE-2015-0311 during the week of January 26.




____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Update 26.01.

Wie Adobe mitteilt wurde die Lücke CVE-2015-0311 wurde grfixt..
Offiziell seid dem 24.01 für alle automatisch updatenden und seit 26.01. für alle selber-Updater.
Update#: 16.0.0.296 (Welches ironischerweise nicht bei der Updateprüfung aufgelistet wird. (Stand: 16.01. , 12:24)
Wie das aussieht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...0311-wohl-gefixt-post7128798.html#post7128798

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
  Update 26.01. #2.2

Wie mehrere Nutzer Berichten, und selber getestet wurde, bietet Adobe bis jetzt, zur Installation, nur die veraltete und unsichere Version .287 an.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...0311-wohl-gefixt-post7129462.html#post7129462
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...r-deinstallation-post7129557.html#post7129557
*Nutzt die Auto-Update-Funktion.!!
*
Oder ihr besorgt's euch selber, und zwar

 hier.

Wie Heise richtig feststellt, ist dies bei Adobe lange Tradition, veraltete und unsichere Software-Versionen als sicher und aktuell zu verkaufen.
Und Traditionen muss man hegen und Pflegen.



____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Update, UPDATE, UPDATE! Neue Lücke 02.02.

Wie Heise berichtete hat Adboe-Flash, !!!AUCH!!!! in der Version.296, eine Lücke, die es erneut erlaubt Schadecode über Werbebanner einzuführen. Und auf dem PC des Betroffenen damit erneut Admin zu sein.
Herausgefunden hat dies DailyMotion (_dailymotion.com)_, eines der größten Videoportale nach Youtube.
  Adobewurde informiert: http://helpx.adobe.com/security/products/flash-player/apsa15-02.html
Antivirenhersteller Trendmicro hat bereits bestätigt das der Angler EK erneut aktualisiert wurde und aktiv PENt.
Momentan sind wohl zuerst die Versionen für Win8.1, Internetexplorer und Firefox scharf gestellt. Der Rest wird wohl wieder mit 24h Abstand folgen.

Trendmicro berichtet das eigene Kunden bereits tausendfach angegriffen wurden.
http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlab...ash-zero-day-exploit-used-in-malvertisements/

Schön der Begriff: 





> Malvertisements



Damit bleibt die Empfehlung: Flash abstellen. Einen Schutz wie vorher gibt es diesmal von Trend Micro, der simpel URLs blockt.

Der Exploit wird als: 





> CVE-2015-0313


bezeichnet.

Auch diesmal funktioniert das ganze wie eine Mine, sobald man auf eine Seite mit Malvertisements geht, wird man weitergeleitet auf: 


> _hxxp://www.retilio.com/skillt.swf_


Man erkennt an der URL das hier eine Shockwave Flash-Datei heruntergeladen werden soll.
(Was der JDownloader2 auch glatt gemacht hätte.   )

*Eigene Meinung und Empfehlung:*

Meinung: Es wird Zeit für HTML5. Und das PCGH-Videos Ruckelfrei und in guter Qualität wiederzugeben sind.

Flash deaktivieren->HTML5 nutzen.
Videos downloaden* und per Player auf dem PC gucken.
*z.B. über Downloadmanager wie den JDownloader. Bitte nur den Link kopieren.
Eine VM mit Linux nutzen.
Ein Livesystem nutzen, von DVD oder von einer Schreibgeschützten SD-Karte. Dieses kann man auch aktualisieren. Wenn man es dort installiert und dann den Schreibschutz deaktiviert. Die meisten SD-Karten haben einen Schreibschutz. Dafür wird dann noch ein SD-Kartenleser benötigt. Ohne SWAP (Auslagerungspartition in Linux).

Quelle:
Bisher unbekannte Flash-LÃ¼cke fÃ¼r Angriffe missbraucht | heise online
Malware don't need Coffee: Unpatched Vulnerability (0day) in Flash Player is being exploited by Angler EK
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...te-laesst-kritische-Luecke-offen-2526789.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...e-erst-naechste-Woche-schliessen-2527107.html
Adobe Security Bulletin
https://helpx.adobe.com/security/products/flash-player/apsa15-01.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-Angriffe-auf-ungepatchte-Luecke-2535100.html


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash in Aktion*

Ich lade mir die Videos auch oft per Streamtransport oder TubeBox herunter. Abspielen im VLC entlastet CPU und läuft deutlich flüssiger, auch in 720p.


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash in Aktion*

Wenn man dem glauben mag:Java-Update für Java 7 und 8 schließt gefährliche Lücken wurde die Lücke bereits geschlossen.


----------



## Research (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash in Aktion*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wenn man dem glauben mag:Java-Update für Java 7 und 8 schließt gefährliche Lücken wurde die Lücke bereits geschlossen.


Schön das für Oracels JAVA die Lücken geschlossen wurden.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash in Aktion*

Dann will ich mal hoffen das schnell ein Patch kommt.. bin jedoch (noch) sicher


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash in Aktion*



Research schrieb:


> *Eigene Meinung und Empfehlung:*
> 
> Meinung: Es wird Zeit für HTML5. Und das PCGH-Videos Ruckelfrei und in guter Qualität wiederzugeben sind.
> 
> ...




Flash is in jedem System ein Sicherheitsrisiko genau wie Java, wird eine Lücke gestopft erscheint eine neue 
Auf PCGH wird es für vieles zeit, mal abgesehn das ich mich seit nen Jahr die Finger wundschreibe, das endlich eine Https-Anbindung umgesetzt wird.
Wenn Mozilla bald seine GRATIS - Zertifikate ausstellt, gibts für mich keinen driftigen Grund warum PCGH nicht eine HTTPS - Anbindung umsetzten sollte.

Wenn man Viedeos downloaded sollte auch gleichzeitig der HASH - Wert angezeigt werden SHA- 256/512   (MD5 / SHA1-  alles TOT) 
Am sichersten wäre eine PGP signierung, nur das wäre bei den Datenmengen zu aufwendig.



Research schrieb:


> Ein Livesystem nutzen, von DVD oder von einer Schreibgeschützten SD-Karte. Dieses kann man auch aktualisieren. Wenn man es dort installiert und dann den Schreibschutz deaktiviert. Die meisten SD-Karten haben einen Schreibschutz. Dafür wird dann noch ein SD-Kartenleser benötigt. Ohne SWAP (Auslagerungspartition in Linux).



Der Sd karten leser muss aber auch den Schreibschutz korrekt umsetzen, glaub Ct hat da nen Test gemacht dass nicht alle es korrekt umgesetzt haben.Laut ihren Test setzt es der Transcend usb 2.0 korrekt um.


----------



## Research (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash in Aktion*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> []
> Wenn man Viedeos downloaded sollte auch gleichzeitig der HASH - Wert angezeigt werden SHA- 256/512   (MD5 / SHA1-  alles TOT)
> Am sichersten wäre eine PGP signierung, nur das wäre bei den Datenmengen zu aufwendig.




Wenn man das von Anfang an ordentlich gemacht hätte....



razzor1984 schrieb:


> []
> Der Sd karten leser muss aber auch den Schreibschutz korrekt umsetzen, glaub Ct hat da nen Test gemacht dass nicht alle es korrekt umgesetzt haben.Laut ihren Test setzt es der Transcend usb 2.0 korrekt um.


Kling leicht eklig. Hatte in Erinnerung das dies hard/software-seitig Sache der SD-Karte ist.


----------



## Research (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*

UPDATE!

Nur noch Chrome ist "sicher".
Bis zum nächsten Update des Angler EK. Welches heute war.


----------



## TempestX1 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*



Research schrieb:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Nur noch Chrome ist "sicher".
> Bis zum nächsten Update des Angler EK. Welches heute war.


Chrome bzw. Chromium verwendet so viel ich weiß auch nicht "Adobe Flash" sondern "Pepper Flash Player" (PPAPI), was ein Fork vom Flash-Player ist. Ansonsten nutzt man eben HTML 5 und verzichtet lieber ganz auf Flash.
PPAPI: Google macht Flash sicherer, schneller und stabiler - Golem.de (News vom 9. August 2012)


----------



## Kusanar (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*

Blocke Flash schon seit Ewigkeiten, hauptsächlich aus Stabilitäts- und Sicherheitsgründen, aber auch wegen der miesen Performance des Flash-Plugins. Mal wieder eine Bestätigung mehr, dass das so GUT ist


----------



## Research (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Chrome bzw. Chromium verwendet so viel ich weiß  auch nicht "Adobe Flash" sondern "Pepper Flash Player" (PPAPI), was ein  Fork vom Flash-Player ist. Ansonsten nutzt man eben HTML 5 und  verzichtet lieber ganz auf Flash.
> PPAPI: Google macht Flash sicherer, schneller und stabiler - Golem.de (News vom 9. August 2012)



Soweit ich das sehe ist  das das Gleiche, nur weiter entwickelt. (Was Fork ist.  )
Ob Google da sicherer ist? ZeroDay bleibt ZeroDay. Die Sandbox könnte helfen, bestätigen kann das aber keiner, da der Angler noch nicht Chrome damit angreift.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Chrome bzw. Chromium verwendet so viel ich weiß auch nicht "Adobe Flash" sondern "Pepper Flash Player" (PPAPI), was ein Fork vom Flash-Player ist. Ansonsten nutzt man eben HTML 5 und verzichtet lieber ganz auf Flash.
> PPAPI: Google macht Flash sicherer, schneller und stabiler - Golem.de (News vom 9. August 2012)



Bei mir verwendet Chrome auch Flash Player..


----------



## Research (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Bei mir verwendet Chrome auch Flash Player..



Soweit ich das überblicke muss man den Pepper selber anbauen.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*



Research schrieb:


> Soweit ich das überblicke muss man den Pepper selber anbauen.



Achso, ok dann ist das ja kein Wunder das ich den nicht habe


----------



## Nickles (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*

SInd deinstalliert.
Btw wieso kommen die schlimmsten Sachen, auch in der Masse, immer in Java oder FP vor? oO


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*

Flasch (sic!) : Irgendwie eine Neverending Story mit dem Potenzial für Horror und Leid..
Bei Youtube verzichte ich gerne und habe auf HTML 5 umgeschaltet, läuft bei mir auch viel smoother..
Vielleicht sollten die das Teil ganz einstampfen und nochmal bei Null (auf einem weissen Blatt) anfangen.

Zum Thema Chrome: läuft nicht dort Flash in einer Sandbox ?


----------



## noxXx (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*

Zum Thema Sandbox: Programme (oder Teile von Programmen), die in einer Sandbox laufen zu lassen, wie es bei IE, Chrome oder auch dem Adobe Reader der Fall ist, ist nichts weiter als ein Offenbarungseid. Denn wer seine Software in einer Sandbox laufen lässt gesteht im Prinzip ein, dass das Programm derart schlampig programmiert ist, dass im Entwicklungsprozess weder auf sichere Programmierung geachtet wurde noch der Code so gestaltet ist, dass ein Codereview speziell für Sicherheitslücken möglich war. Und bei den in Zukunft entdeckten Schwachstellen daher auch nicht sofort ein Hotfix gebracht werden kann.

Außerdem: Was bringt es dir, ein nicht sicheres Programm in einer Sandbox laufen zu lassen, die höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht sicher ist und aus der ausgebrochen werden kann? Soll die Sandbox dann auch in eine Sandbox?


----------



## Kenny- (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*

Pepper Flash Player ist doch in Chrome integriert? Bei mir war er bis jetzt immer dabei. Ich hab jetzt mal den regulären Flash Player für Firefox und co deaktiviert.
Was ist eig. mit dem Flash Player im IE unter Windows 8. Kann man den unter den Internet Optionen auch deaktiveren?


----------



## Research (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 24.01. #!!!*

In Chrome ist da gar nichts intigriert.



Kenny- schrieb:


> Pepper Flash Player ist doch in Chrome integriert?  []



Du kannst es installieren und CHrome anweisen es zu nutzen.
Ob es hilft? Das muss noch getestet werden.



Kenny- schrieb:


> Was ist eig. mit dem Flash Player im IE unter Windows 8. Kann man den unter den Internet Optionen auch deaktiveren?


Hier werden Sie geholfen:
Verwalten Sie Add-Ons in Internet Explorer - Windows-Hilfe


----------



## CiD (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 22.01. #2!!!*



Nickles schrieb:


> Btw wieso kommen die schlimmsten Sachen, auch in der Masse, immer in Java oder FP vor? oO


Da gab es in letzter Zeit wohl eher mehr Meldungen über Sicherheitslücken in *Routern* und *Windows*!
In beiden Fällen gab es auch Publikationen über erfolgreiches ausnutzen dieser Lücken wohingegen ich jedes mal vergebens solche Meldungen über Java o. FP  suche.

@Topic:
Danke für die zeitnahe Meldung, hab den FP erstmal auf "manuelles aktivieren" umgestellt.
Ich glaube aber kaum, dass Gefahr auf diversen sehr bekannten Video-/Streaming-/Broadcasing-Portalen droht...naja, jedenfalls nicht solange dort keine dubiosen Ads-Anbieter eingebettet sind.
Bei diversen Video-Share-Serices  hingegen sollte man schon etwas vorsichtiger sein.


----------



## Kenny- (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 24.01. #!!!*



Research schrieb:


> In Chrome ist da gar nichts intigriert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chrome installiert sich doch mehr oder weniger automatisch? Pfad und Installtionsmöglichkeiten gibt es doch gar nicht? Ich weiß zwar, dass man ihn unter Plugins deaktvieren kann, aber installiert wird er doch immer mit?

Und wegen Addons und co...^^

Da hab ich das schon lange deaktiviert...^^


----------



## CiD (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 24.01. #!!!*

Update auf 16.0.0.296 gibt es schon: Adobe Flash Player Distribution | Adobe


----------



## Kenny- (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 24.01. #!!!*

Das ist also der Hotfix für die Lücke, richtig?


----------



## Kusanar (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 24.01. #!!!*

Und mal wieder keine Releasenotes. Adobe schweigt sich mal wieder aus, was mit der aktuellen Version gepatcht wurde. Oder bin ich blind?

P.S.: Ahhh, hier ist was. Allerdings sind das ja nicht gerade anwenderfreundliche Releasenotes. Hab immer noch keinen Plan, was jetzt wirklich gefixt wurde...

Aus dem PDF:



> Fixed Issues
> - Flash Player
> Security and stability issues



muhaaaa....


----------



## Research (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 26.01. CVE-2015-0311 wohl gefixt*

Here you go:  https://helpx.adobe.com/security/products/flash-player/apsa15-01.html
Sieht nach nem fertigen Fix aus.

Funfact:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 26.01. CVE-2015-0311 wohl gefixt*

Danke für den Link.

Haha, Super


----------



## Homerclon (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 26.01. CVE-2015-0311 wohl gefixt*

Auf der adobe-Seite wird nur .287 zum DL angeboten.


----------



## Research (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 26.01. #2.1 !*

Update auf 2.1 der News:

Jo, Adobe versemmelt es wieder auf ganzer Linie.
Bekomme für den normalen Download auch nur 287.

So, aber über die Offline-Installation bekomme ich den kompletten auf .296.
Weiterverteilung von Adobe Flash Player | Adobe

Update 2.2
Adobe stiftet Verwirrung mit falschen Versionsangaben fÃ¼r Flash | heise online
Heise bestätigt das ganze und ergänzt:



> Das Security-Chaos bei Adobe hat allerdings Tradition, so hat die Firma schon 2009 unsichere Versionen des Adobe Readers zum Download angeboten.


----------



## Bandicoot (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 26.01. #2.2 !*

Moin, hab grade das Auto Update auf 16.0.0.296 bekommen nach dem PC Start. Also nicht wegklicken das Update. Grüße Bandicoot


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 26.01. #2.2 !*

Und weiß man schon ob dieses Update die Lücke schließt?


----------



## Research (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update 26.01. #2.2 !*

Laut Adobe: Ja.


----------



## Research (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update, UPDATE, UPDATE! Neue Lücke 02.02.*

PUSH!

Seit heute ist der Angler EK erneut scharf auf euch.
Betroffen sind auch diesmal wieder ALLE Flashplayer, inklusive des frischen .296.

Infos über denCVE-2015-0313 unter:
Trend Micro Discovers New Adobe Flash Zero-Day Exploit Used in Malvertisements



Flash ist erneut abzuschalten da das bloße besuchen der Webseite bereits zum Ausführen des Schadcodes führt.


Win8.1, Internetexplorer und Firefox sind die ersten die aktiv angegriffen werden, der Rest, wird, wie bereits vorher wohl in 24h nachgepatcht.
Mit etwas Glück kommt dann der Fix von Adobe nächste Woche.


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update, UPDATE, UPDATE! Neue Lücke 02.02.*

Toll, und schon wieder deinstalliert


----------



## TempestX1 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update, UPDATE, UPDATE! Neue Lücke 02.02.*

Update
Flash-Update schließt insgesamt 18 Lücken, jetzt für alle Plattformen | heise online


----------



## maCque (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zero-Day in Adobe Flash aktiv im Umlauf, Update, UPDATE, UPDATE! Neue Lücke 02.02.*

GData verweist in seiner Software auch auf diesen Angriffsweg und teilt dem User mit, das die Software ihn vor solchen Angriffen schützt. Obs stimmt, ka.


----------

